# Sup IronMag



## loki123 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sup IronMag and members!

New to the board. Been training for years. Do a bit of everything, weight-lifting, cross-fit, sports, etc. Been member of some other similar boards in past. First time I check this forum out though


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*loki123* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!! This forum is great, you will find some useful info here at IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Dath (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcom to IRONMAG !


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 17, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## windjam (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## triplstep (Jan 17, 2012)

Sup bro....


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome Bro.....................


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the IM board.


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site homie!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

